# Super nova sidesaddle



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

I am looking for a Benelli super nova side saddle and was wondering if any one of you guys have one or know where i can find one at. Checked cabelas they only have them for the Benelli M1. thanks for the help.


----------

